# Help Finding a Vet in Ft. Worth (and the disgusting human filth that does this)



## HelpInFtWorth (Nov 25, 2019)

I came across this unknown dog chained to a fence without water and with a closed food bag. I'm going to take him/her in tonight. (The owners are staying at a hotel with a no-pets policy. I haven't spoken with them, but the front desk notified me that animal control has already been there and did not take the dog [gave the owners a warning a week ago, disgusting]. The dog has been sitting out there for a week, including overnights.) Even if I cannot get ahold of the owners, I'm going to just take her around 8 PM Central, and that's a push to get me to wait that long. 

Also, it's sitting next to garbage and laying in its own piss. It will not allow me to approach (snarls, growls heckles raised) which is the only reason I'm even involving the owners, thus waiting for 6 more hours--They may help calm it while we're introduced.

Now that the back-story is established, does anyone know of a decent, affordable vet in the Dallas / Ft. Worth area? I will take her to a vet tomorrow, come Hades or high water.

Unfortunately, it'll have to sleep alone locked in the bathroom tonight for my own safety.

Last thing: I'm working on a budget here. I can't afford too much other than tennis balls, food, and water, let alone vet visits; so the vet does need to be reasonably priced.


----------



## HelpInFtWorth (Nov 25, 2019)

Forgot to mention, I did leave an abundance of water for it in the mean-time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you need to call animal control directly before stealing a dog (with possible aggression/behavioral issues), no matter how good your intentions may be. Especially when you say you can't afford vet visits.

And if you leave water for him then when AC shows up they see the dog has water which is a plus for the owner.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not take that dog without the owner's permission. That can turn very badly for you. If not anything else, perhaps you can offer to foster the dog until they get on their feet.

If you are on a limited budget and the dog is not obviously ill, perhaps you can get an appointment at a low cost clinic. Many shelters offer such services but they usually have a waiting list. 

Regarding supplies, try your local dollar stores or 2nd hand stores. You should be able to pick up some basics for a few bucks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn’t do this. 
For all the reasons listed above.
Things could go wrong really quickly, and you could get hurt or in trouble.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You're getting permission from the owners to foster the dog temporarily?Sounds like your heart is the right place but not really in a good financial position to care for him either.Fleas,ticks,intestinal parasites,possibly heartworms to be considered.Think about coordinating with the owners and some rescue organizations.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would call the police and AC and any local GSD rescue and let them work together to handle it.


----------

